# Used Outboard Checks



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey guys - I'm buying a new (to me) boat and have done my inspection and a wet test - Everything with the boat checked out, and it's now going in to the dealer for an ECM read/printout and whatever else I want them to look at/check. The seller did recently have a 100 hour service and water pump done. 

What should I have the shop check besides compression and fluids? (I've never had a four stroke before) This is a 2010 Suzuki 90 

Thanks,

Daz


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Compression, fluids, and 'spark' are all you can really test. Depending on the motor the internal computer/powerpack may have some extra info available like when a service was done, temperature charts, etc.

The basic check is a wet test on the water at wide open and idle- as well as off the water tests you mentioned.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Matty -

It's in the shop now (the same dealer that has done all its servicing) . They're doing an ECM read/printout and a compression check as well as checking fluids and doing a general look over.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Same service joint...check serial number of printout and motor match

Just sayin


----------

